
Sparkpost Email Bait-and-Switch - mjclemente
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/cdpjb5/sparkpost_promised_twice_that_they_were_gonna/
======
illnewsthat
Can anyone recommend a good alternative that I should switch to?

I would not consider staying with Sparkpost after seeing these deceptive
business practices. It definitely feels like a bait and switch when they
promised this specifically as an alternative to Mandrill which did something
similar.

One thing not mentioned in the original post is that Sparkpost is only giving
60 days notice, which as a small business owner, is a fairly tight timeline to
find and implement an alternative.

~~~
prplhaz4
These guys seem to be the best of what remains, depending on your use
case...here's the results of my quick analysis...

sendgrid \- supports campaigns and tracking/analytics \-
[https://sendgrid.com/pricing/](https://sendgrid.com/pricing/)

mailgun \- less support for marketing features, supports inbound email
processing \-
[https://www.mailgun.com/pricing](https://www.mailgun.com/pricing)

